# Changing Bios to recognize 4 gigs of ram



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

I want to install 4 gigs of ram on my newly built pc. Ive read places that you need to change the bios or something and i was wondering how to do it. I would like to eventually upgrade to the full 16 gigs that my mobo can handle, but only vista can handle that correct? any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Try it first before you update the bios. What motherboard are you referring to?


----------



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

ECS nForce 570 SLIT-A v5.1 NVIDIA

I dont have all 4 gigs yet. I just want to make sure that what i want to do is possible before i spend all kinds of money on stuff that wont work


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

I don't think that XP can address more than 3+ gigs 
By most reports, BIOS will see the 4 but XP will hit the wall at about 3.5


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

vista 64x,why would you need all that ram


----------



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

why not? haha... more the better right? i think i found a great motherboard since it can support that much ram, and it is quad core capable... i know thats alot of dough to put out, but i want to make a kick *** pc some day... so when the day comes ill get all that... i want to wait for vista to really work out all the bugs before i make an attempt at it. i have the beta version and its just annoying with all the permission stuff. im into games and i want the top of the line at the time... if i can max out at 3.5 gigs then thats what ill do, but i was sure that i could go for 4


----------



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

when you say xp will top out at 3.5 do you mean the os or the whole system? can i run the os on 1 gig and games on 3? since the bios will pick it up theoretically if what im saying is true then i could run the os on one 4 gig stick and run the rest on three 4 gig sticks (thats if i spent the money on 16 gigs... WAAAAY to much money at the moment though)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you turn the permission off,go for the 4
i did'nt think they had 4 gig sticks only just seen the 2 gig sticks appearing for sale here and they cost a fortune


----------



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

right now they do cost alot... i think i saw somewhere that they have a 4 gig stick... it wont be for a long long time that i buy anything like that and hopefully prices will drop low enough to where my budget can afford it


----------

